# Devasted abnormal embroys no transfer-anyone had same result and cycled again



## Janey39 (Jul 20, 2010)

We have recently done a cycle in the the US and I had 8 eggs retrieved, 5 fertiltized but they were all abnormal!! (chromosone abnormalities on egg and sperm due to age).  This was using ISCI/PGD.  I am aged 41 what do we do from here do we have another cycle using our own eggs and hope we can get one normal embroy for transfer or do we go down donor route?

Would love to hear from anyone else who has cycled after having all abnormal embroys and then been successful this woud give us hope!!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Janey

What have your clinic advised?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

janey, it's just devastating not having any to transfer after you've built yourself up and gone through stimming/EC etc isn't it?
I was 39 when it happened to me. It was my 5th attempt, I'd been pregnant on the 3rd but MMC at 7 wks so by then I have to say I'd had enough. Consultant did say next cycle could be completely different and could get 'normal' embies but chances of success were less than 5% overall
For me that was the point I moved to DE. I just couldn't go on physically, emotionally or financially with such low odds. But it's a very personal decision and only you will know when it's time to move on
One thing I would say is that even with DE it took me 3 attempts - DE is not a magical solution either...just something to bear in mind
Sorry I can't give you a more positive story (although it all ended well for me and I wouldn't change my wonderful boys for anything   )
Best of luck whatever you decide, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

Did your clinic use aCGH to test your embies? Do you know how experienced they are at testing using this or any other method?

You did well to get that many to test, no? If you can bear to go through it all again, given that you're still getting a good number of eggs/embies, you should have some chance of getting at least one that passes the test. 

I've done it, but we are trying to screen out a particular condition using FISH. We had four embies that tested positive for something called an unbalanced translocation. I guess we'll try again in 2013, but each go is £9.5k   so it's not something we can more than once or twice more.

Good luck


----------



## Janey39 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replys.  The testing was PGD and it was HRC.  There tesing is meant to be nearly 100% successful so I have all the confidence that it was the correct result.  When I had a consultation with the doctor after my cycle he seemed very reluctant for me to cycle again with my own eggs and suggested donor eggs.  We are seriously thinking about donor eggs but maybe we should have one more try with my own eggs first.  I think you would love that baby so much anyway and if you have carried them for 9 months. (suitcase so pleased you are so happy with your boys) do you mind me asking did you tell friends and family they were from a donor? and do they esemble you or your partner?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

janey - yes I could not love my boys any more if they were genetically mine   
but you have to be ready to move to DE, if you feel you need one more try with your own eggs to get closure, then that is what you must do 
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------

